# Myrtle Beach Hot Pier Action



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Hey guys, going down to Myrtle Beach the week of June 19-24. Need some info on hot action on the piers. My wife expressed an interest in going but she is not very patient and I need to get her on some good action quickly. Any hints on times, locations and baits would be greatly appreciated. If I get her into some quick hot action, I may be able to hook her and get to fish more often with her.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

IMO, head to Springmaid. I might be a bit partial but it is by far the nicest pier in Myrtle(and I have fished them all). The pier is plenty wide enough and the people are wonderful!!!! The best time to be at the pier is before sunrise...(opens at 6 AM). The fishing is usually good in the morning and you will have the best seat in the country to watch the sun come up on a new day. Fish on the south side of the pier(spring time). Hook up with some of my fellow fishermen on the pier if you need any help(they are found between the 2nd to last light post on the south side of the pier before you reach the wide king platform). Stop by Wal-Mart or the bait shop at the pier and pick yourself up a couple of 12-15' poles. I feel the Spainsh and blues will be biting good. Your wife will not have time to get bored. If you want any information on Spanish fising please feel free to email me or reply to this [email protected]


Ty


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, Jigger, Hope you got my email. If not look at the question posted to Emanuel and maybe give some advice on what to bring.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

I am sorry that I did not mail you back. I get so much junk email I do a "mass"
deletion. I'll check out the other post....


Thanks,
Ty


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

LMAO springmaid the nicest pier. You have got to be kidding me.. THat pier has not seen a pressure washer in the past decade, and as for the fishing dont get me started. If you want to go to a nice pier and catch some nice fish go to the Apache Pier. Hands down the nicest pier in SC, and catches more fish than any other pier in SC.....


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

This is not a pi$$ing contest as to who has the nicest pier. I have said that Apache is nice. I just like Springmaid better...no offense to Apache. My friends are at springmaid and that is why I go there. Obviously, if I wanted to king fish I would go to Apache(seems as though they catch the most).

Do go on the defensive with me...a fishing pier is a matter of where you like to fish and the people you meet while you are there. If I had a second choice of piers it would be Apache...if that makes you feel any better.


Ty


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

SORRY, didnt mean to ruffle your sheets. Ive got friends who fish there too. I was just stating my oppinion, but we all know what oppinions are like dont we. (_!_). 

How many kings does Springmaid have?? we have only got two sofar.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Since I am in the upstate of SC I don't get down as much as I would like to. On average I go down at least 7-10 times/year. Usually, they'll post when they get the 1st king of the year on the SCDNR page. And to date I have not seen a thing.

If you'll remember about 2 years ago they didn't get a king until well up in July. And that year I believe they only landed two or three kings all year. The water temps were all over the place from late March until late May. Just when the water would begin to warm we would have a cold front come through or it would rain. The problem now has to be a combo of wind direction/water clarity. IMO, if Apache is having an off year with the kings. Then the kings must really be off...because as I said, Apache is the "king" pier.

I have read a lot of reports about some of the NC piers. They seem to be having a good year when it comes to kings. I certainly hope things turn around for Apache and others. As you know, you would much rather fight with a king as compared to working on your tan. And to date, there will be many bronze king fishermen this year.

Oh well, talking about how good last year was might help. I hate it when we have a really good year and then we wait all winter long hoping for the same kind of year...and just when the wind is right...and the water is right....nothing!!! Catching Spinner Sharks ain't exactly what we are looking for. 

Hopefully, things will make a turn for the best.

Ty


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I like cherry grove. We have 4 kings so far. I like cherry grove the best. Fishing been pretty good.


----------



## eppson (Aug 16, 2003)

*Ladyking*

My personal Choice of Carolina Piers for some Great action both fishing for Trout, Flounder and some really nice Spanish 4-7 lbs is Ocean Crest Pier on Oak Island , NC. Their located 6 miles se of Hwy 133 just off of Hwy 211 in the SouthPort area. The Pier is Fisherman friendly too! They even let you cast for your own bait. The Guys and Gals that enjoy "Tee" Fishing for King, Cobia, ie, are having a Better than Average year. I believe the King count is Well over 40 so far. I've heard through the Grapevine that their yearly Total is more than all the other NC and SC Piers totals combined...Thats awesome.....


----------

